# [H-Todeswache] Gilde sucht reife Gelegenheitsspieler!



## Raikji (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

die Hordegilde Die schwarzen Keiler sucht Verstärkung ihrer kleinen, aber feinen Gemeinschaft in allen Level-Bereichen. Durch Warhammer ist im moment alles etwas eingeschlafen, aber da wir ein sehr Lustiger Haufen sind suchen wir Verstärkung in allen levelbereichen und bei allen Klassen.
Unser Sitz ist auf der Todeswache (RP-PVE) und gegründet wurden wir am 13.07.2008. 
Wir bezeichnen uns als eine Gemeinschaft, der Epics und Raids egal sind und bei der es um ein schönes, nettes Miteinander geht und um den Spaß am Spiel, ohne Hetze und Itemwahn. 
Wir vereinen bei uns Eltern, Schichtarbeiter, Gelegenheitszocker, Rentner, Schüler, etc. Altersmäßig haben wir von 17 - 58 alles dabei.

Interesse? Dann solltest du dich nur noch mit unseren Prinzipien als auch mit den Regeln des RP-Servers identifizieren können:

- Wir erwarten eine Bewerbung im Forum, die nach unseren Anforderungen verfasst wird. Dabei geht es in erster Linie darum euch schonmal vorab ein wenig Einschätzen zu können um zu sehen ob Ihr zu uns passen könntet.
- Wir sind eine Casual Gilde und das wollen wir bleiben! Wir suche halt Leute denen es um den Spaß am Spiel geht und denen es auch egal ist wenn mal nicht jeden Abend 20 Leute Online sind.
- Bei uns geht das Reallife immer über das Spiel!
- Wir haben keine Altersbeschränkung, allerdings ziehen wir eher "ältere" Leute an.
- Wir bieten euch ein werbefreies Forum.
- Wir bieten euch einen TS Server mit sovielen Slots wie wir grade möchten, denn er gehört uns  
- Es gibt natürlich auch einen Rollenspielhintergrund.

Wir rennen niemals Epics hinterher oder setzen es uns zum Ziel 50 Mal dieselbe Instanz abzufarmen nur um in die nächste Instanz zu können. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Anfängern und Unerfahrenen helfen wir gern sich in der Spielewelt zurechtzufinden, Nachzüglern wird auf die Sprünge geholfen. Wir planen Old School Raids regelmäßig, RP und Fun Events, kleinere Raids u.s.w. 

Wir wollen nichts ehrgeizig "erreichen", da das in einem Spiel sowieso nicht gehen kann, wir wollen zusammen aber sehr viel Spaß haben!

Unterstützt unsere kleine Gemeinschaft in der man auch wirklich von Gemeinschaft reden kann! Los ihr, die ihr viel arbeiten müsst und deshalb weniger spielen könnt. Los ihr Alleinerziehenden, die auch mal in einer Instanz weg müssen wenn das Kind schreit. Los ihr ehemaligen Hardcorezocker, die jetzt nur noch ein wenig ganz in Ruhe in einer netten Gemeinschaft spielen wollt. Los an alle, die wissen, dass ein Spiel nur ein Spiel ist und dass es das auch immer bleiben muss! Zieht mit uns zusammen los und lasst uns die neue Welt des Lichkings erkunden!  

Unter 

http://www.freidenker-kdv.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=151 

könnt ihr euch erkundigen und bewerben! 
Im moment ist Online bei uns nur mittelmäßig viel Los, es sind so 10 aktive Spieler im moment, allerdings hebt sich das grade aktuell wieder und zum Lich King kommen auch einige wieder. Ich zum Beispiel möchte gern einen Todesritter zum Lich King beginnen und mache grade etwas Pause vorher, damit ich dann wieder voll einsteigen kann &#61514;

MfG

Raikji


----------



## korpheo (21. Oktober 2008)

Raikji schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> die Hordegilde Die schwarzen Keiler sucht Verstärkung ihrer kleinen, aber feinen Gemeinschaft in allen Level-Bereichen. Durch Warhammer ist im moment alles etwas eingeschlafen, aber da wir ein sehr Lustiger Haufen sind suchen wir Verstärkung in allen levelbereichen und bei allen Klassen.
> Unser Sitz ist auf der Todeswache (RP-PVE) und gegründet wurden wir am 13.07.2008.
> ...


----------



## Raikji (29. Oktober 2008)

/push
Wir suchen weiterhin nette Mitglieder! Wir haben auch einige neue gefunden und langsam kommt wieder Leben in die Bude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullweit (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi ich wollte Fragen ob ihr auch noch Platz für einen Neueinsteiger (zumindest auf dem Server habt) habt. Ich bin selber auch berufstätig und kann daher nicht in einer Gilde spielen, weil man da rausfliegt, wenn man 2-3 Tage mal nicht online kommen konnte. 

Falls ihr noch jemanden braucht der gerne mit anderen zusammenspielt und gerne auch lustige Abende im TS verbringt, aber auf dem Server neu anfangen würde, werde ich mich bei euch im FOrum mal bewerben.


----------

